# Anyone can Seckel Pears?



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I had the most wonderful facebook get together tonight- I met up with a freind from Youth Group that I haven't seen in litterally 20 some odd years! we only live like 28 miles apart- but lost touch- I found her on Facebook about 6 months ago and we have been commenting and following each others canning- Well- she offered me to come pick Seckel Pears from her tree- is was soooo nice to talk to her and just visit!
Anyway- aside from that blessing- I know have 3 5 gallon buckets filled with Seckel pears- I promised some to my cousin- but these are little and cute!
I found this recipie-



> Peel the pears. Trim stems to about 1/4 inch. I like to cut out the flower end;
> 
> Make a simple syrup, equal parts granulated sugar to water, dissolve the sugar. Depending on how many pears you have, double or triple this syrup amount. Lemon juice as needed, a serious glog of vanilla extract or scraped vanilla beans.
> 
> ...



and this one too:


> Peel whole, leaving stems on. Boil gently until tender in a syrup made of 8 cups dark brown sugar, 6 cups white wine vinegar, a 3 or 4" piece of fresh stick cinnamon, and a tablespoon of whole cloves. You could use red wine vinegar, too. Remove pears and pack into glass jars; boil syrup again and pour over, tucking in some of the spice. Seal. These are incredibly versatile. You can serve them with plain cake, including the syrup, or with ham or poultry, in salads, over ice cream, etc.



PLus - I think that these are not totally ripe yet- I think they need to sit a while since they will rippen off the tree...
any thoughts- any tips?


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Seckels make the world's best dried pears.

I generally don't like dried pears, but I really enjoy the dried Seckels. My family likes the Seckels so much we've planted a second tree.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Seckels make the world's best dried pears.
> 
> I generally don't like dried pears, but I really enjoy the dried Seckels. My family likes the Seckels so much we've planted a second tree.


So- wait- you dry them? do you let them get ripened then slice them? and use a dehydrator? how do you do this?


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

How can I go about finding out what kind of pear tree is in my yard? The pears are hard as a brick and a little "gritty." They make wonderful pear preserves but just to eat them off the tree...................not so good.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

GeorgiaGirl said:


> How can I go about finding out what kind of pear tree is in my yard? The pears are hard as a brick and a little "gritty." They make wonderful pear preserves but just to eat them off the tree...................not so good.


I would google pears and look at the images- the seckel ones are hard and small - plus will all pears- you should let them ripen at room temp a coupla days if you are going to eat them .. they do not ripen on the tree


----------

